# Mainbaord mit DDR PC2100 ECC und Reg. Unterstützung gesucht



## Friesi (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich suche ein Mainboard welches ECC und Registrierte DDR 2100 Speicher unterstützt.
Das Asus NRL-L533  und NRL-LS533 unterstützen das wohl, kosten aber auch 189,- und 249,- EUR.

Grund: Ich hab meinen Server aufgerüstet und hab hier nun 4x 512 Speichermodule liegen und die 2 GB würde ich schon gerne verwenden, damit die nicht einstauben 

Ich würde mir sonst eins von den Asus Boards kaufen.
Doch vielleicht kennt jemand noch ein günstigeres? 

IDE Controller würde reichen, wobei SATA auch nicht schlecht wär.
Und halt vier freie DIMM Slots.

Das ganze entweder für Pentium4 mit HT oder AMD XP 2400+

Danke für eure Info


----------



## mrfishly (5. Oktober 2004)

guck doch einfach mal bei verschiedenen verkäufern was die so zu bieten haben. z.B:

http://www.snowguard.de

fishly


----------



## Friesi (5. Oktober 2004)

Hab ich schon und bis jetzt hab ich nur bei Alternate ein board (siehe oben) gefunden, welches ECC und Registrierten Speicher unterstützt. 
Zwar sehr viele mit ECC aber kaum die auch Reg. unterstützen


----------

